# Gwinett Co. GA, Kill Shelter, Adult Male (looks pure WL), ID 36504



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Uggh....too many GSDs showing up at Gwinnett, three look to be pure bred.   

https://www.gwinnettcounty.com/port.../AnimalWelfareandEnforcementNew/AvailableDogs

Animal ID # is 36504
I am a MALE, PEN 117 GERMAN SHEPARD
The shelter thinks I am AN ADULT
I will be available for adoption starting on 01/16/2014
FOUND STRAY ; LARGE ; FRIENDLY 
Call the Shelter for more information 770-339-3200.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

This boy is available for adoption starting today. No groups/person has put a hold on him yet.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Still in the shelter. Normally a GSD like this would have been snatched up, ears up, looks young too.


----------



## TinkerinWstuff (Dec 21, 2013)

Awe, he looks nice for a crappy photo and has a kind playful look to him.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

*Safe!!*

Now in the safety of a rescue group!


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

That is wonderful! He looks like a sweet boy.


----------



## TinkerinWstuff (Dec 21, 2013)

Very happy to hear that


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

If my personal finances were in more stable condition I would have pulled this boy myself! 

Rescues, including our local GSD breed rescues are SO full right now. TOO MANY back yard breeders and people buying puppies and then 'getting rid' of them. I see it almost daily on one of our local facebook pages for helping pets and pet owners. Too many of them get a dog and then need to get RID of the dog NOW. Most of the time they say "don't have the time". :crazy: 

This one and the female sable stayed in the shelter much longer then in the past because the rescues are so covered up with dogs needing homes. One of my rescue contacts said it's really bad right now.


----------

